# Lost: Cannon Camera Powershot (Blue/silver) Upper Blue



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Posting for a friend that lost his Cannon Powershot Camera (Blue/Silver) waterproof on the upper blue 5/24

Contact Ten Mile Creek Kayaks, Frisco CO 970 668 9294

Thanks!!


----------

